
Show HN: Firewall-friendly tunnel service to manage your SSH devices - mreithub
https://ondevice.io/
======
mreithub
Hi, Manuel from ondevice.io here. I've been working on this side project for a
couple of months now and finally want to bring it to a larger audience :)

The main idea is to have an easy way to SSH into your devices from anywhere,
without the headaches of NAT traversal. Since it simply tunnels SSH, traffic
is encrypted and SSH authenticated. On top of that, there's an additional
'service-side' authentication layer (so only you can access your devices). And
you can do port forwarding, rsync and all the other fun stuff SSH provides.

The traffic is tunneled using websockets over HTTPS. The server side is
protocol agnostic though and there are plans to add other stuff (VNC, HTTP,
...). The client is written in Python and hosted on github [1]

I'll stick around here for a while and try to answer your questions.

[1]: [https://github.com/ondevice/ondevice-
client](https://github.com/ondevice/ondevice-client)

------
BrandiATMuhkuh
I move quite often between different offices and it's quite a hassle to always
ask the ICT departments for VPN access (It takes a very long time). And it is
especially annoying when IP addresses change dynamically and the DNS is not
working properly. Since I use ondevice I have always access to all my
machines. They only need web access. Very convenient.

------
jstrassmayr
Already using it for VNC!

